
PEP-526: Syntax for Variable and Attribute Annotations - Spiritus
https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-dev/2016-August/145991.html
======
scrollaway
I'm really not liking this shoehorned type annotation system. It's a
significant decrease in readability.

On top of that, the fact that there is no builtin benefit within the language
of using type annotations slows down its adoption _greatly_.

I wish some of the typescript lessons would have been learned. Typescript
_really_ got optional typing right. But instead we're left with a system which
requires imports, abuses __getitem__ syntax and yields no benefits out of the
box. All that because nobody wants to touch the parser -- the same sort of bad
decisions which has led to the awful lambda syntax staying there so long.

And the worst part is, from there I see no path to a proper type system that
doesn't massively break backwards compatibility. Mishandling such a core
feature could kill the language.

